

Startup Quote: Andrew Mason, founder, Groupon - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4392395093

======
raychancc
Hire great people and give them freedom to be awesome.

\- Andrew Mason (@andrewmason)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4392395093>

